# D2



## mcciff2112 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok, this is probably a stupid question, but how do all of you do a D2 move?

For my CW A perm, I use two single flicks with my ring finger in order to keep my grip on the correction position of the cube, but on my CCW A perm, i release my grip and re-grip the bottom layer in order to do a full D2 with one motion, but then I have to re-re-grip back to my original position to finish the algorithm. I was wondering if there are any certain techniques that can be used for a D2 move to make it faster. Is it better to lose your grip and do a full D2? Or to keep your grip and do a slower D', D' move (I do it with my right index finger)? Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## byu (Mar 21, 2009)

I do left ring finger twice.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 21, 2009)

Wristing..


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 21, 2009)

I avoid using D turns...
none of the OLLs and PLLs algs I use have D turns


----------



## toast (Mar 21, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Wristing..



Seconded....


----------



## Jasontang381 (Mar 21, 2009)

double right hand flick (ring and middle finger)


----------



## bundat (Mar 21, 2009)

I do a right-ring,right-pinky combo for D2, sorta like doing a right-index,right-middle combo for U2.

Although most top cuber vids I see (i.e. most sub-13 YouTube solves I watched), show that they wrist D2 whenever they do it. I dunno, I can't regrip that fast...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 21, 2009)

bundat said:


> I do a right-ring,right-pinky combo for D2, sorta like doing a right-index,right-middle combo for U2.



That's odd.. I would think that a D2 double flick would be a ring/middle finger combo, but then there is a re-gripping involved in that too so I guess not.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 21, 2009)

I kind of expected the answer: That depends on the rest of the algorithm.

The way of doing D2 totally depends on the way your hands are holding the cube.


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (Mar 21, 2009)

1 flick with ring finger


----------



## blade740 (Mar 21, 2009)

Rowe does double ring flick, I know.

I personally do the alg from the other direction so instead of D2 I have U2'.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 21, 2009)

I do it like you would do wristing, I find it much faster than using your ringfinger.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 21, 2009)

Most of the time I use my right thumb, and kind of slide it across to do D2's. I do that in my...erm.....one of the a perms (R2 D2 etc...)


----------



## mazei (Mar 21, 2009)

I do wristing, double middle finger flick and ring-middle flick. All of it depends on the moment. I'm not sure why I do it different everytime but I just do.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 21, 2009)

I never do D2, except for scrambling


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 21, 2009)

flick with ring and middle


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 21, 2009)

I wrist it. I can't do ring finger fast unless I'm gripping the cube really tight, or else I lock up pretty badly. A and E perm are the only algs I use with D/D2 in them, so I don't use them much anyway.


----------



## SRV (Mar 21, 2009)

I almost always do a ring-middle finger motion with my right hand...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't do D2...and if I do, I can usually do it Uw2.


----------



## Kian (Mar 21, 2009)

Depends on the situation. I do both.


----------



## Faz (Mar 21, 2009)

wristing. too short


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 2, 2009)

i use my left / right ring finger... i decide intuitive


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 2, 2009)

i do it like R2.


----------

